# Help with Wheel choice?



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

My new car is arriving soon, and I plan to ditch the standard 18" Alloys as soon as it's delivered.










I really like the car with BBS CH Alloys, but at Â£1200 they're a little expensive.









My options are -

Get a set of BBS CK's which I can import from Germany for around Â£600 plus taxes, saving around Â£300 on the UK price









Get a set of BBS VZ 033's which are a similar design to the CH's but without the lettering, and I can import from Germany for around Â£500 plus taxes









Or get a set of replica CH's and replace the centres which would cost around Â£650 from the UK










Or keep the originals? any suggestions welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could keep an eye out for some seond hand BBS CH I did got a set of 19s with 235 Pirelli tyres for Â£800


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Stay standard or go for the ones without the lettering IMO


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I can do these for Â£699

They are a copy of the BBS RX


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Have to say that in this case the originals look fantastic. Fairly low key but also very purposeful. Also you then don't have the worry about the new ones getting nicked. I would stick with the ones you've got.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stay original. CHs nice but costly and somehow not _quite_ right for the Seat.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah another vote for original here. Quite nice looking.

Are they titanium coloured too, or is it just camera light?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Stay original.

The reason why the CH's appeal to me in the second photo is due to the car being lowered.

Perhaps lower the car instead?


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

jbell said:


> I can do these for Â£150 each +VAT
> 
> They are a copy of the BBS RX


Are these available in 19"'s?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Anoter vote for the originals too.

Are you getting Candy White too?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Anoter vote for the originals too.
> 
> Are you getting Candy White too?


I am! 8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

NickP said:


> My new car is arriving soon, and I plan to ditch the standard 18" Alloys as soon as it's delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need Black rims with a steel lip seen them in BBS the style you have chosen look very nice.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

NickP said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Anoter vote for the originals too.
> ...


Nice. I work not far from SEAT in Leeds, as I was driving past one day I caught a glimpse of a white car in the showroom, quick U-turn and they had a Candy FR in the showroom, it looked great although if it had been outside it would have been better.

You'll have to post the pics on here when you pick it up. How long?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Was build week 38, so it should be early ish October hopefully!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

These arrived from Germany this morning 










Car will be ready to collect on Saturday 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You see Leg....
Told you so, every Seat has those wheels like on your TT , nothing special :lol: :wink:

Nice choice Nickp :wink: 
Please post some pic's after you collect the car.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nick, what was the point of asking for people's opinions if you'd clearly made your mind up already? :roll:

Personally, I'd of stuck with the originals.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> Nick, what was the point of asking for people's opinions if you'd clearly made your mind up already? :roll:
> 
> Personally, I'd of stuck with the originals.


It did take me two weeks to make a decision 

I will still have the originals to go back to if I change my mind


----------

